# Restoring plastic trim



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

My Saab 9000 (as all 9000s have) a plastic trim along the sills, sort of below the doors and bumper. I have always used AG bumper care, but I just wondering if there is a more effective product or a better way of applying the AG product?

See sample picture for the area I mean (below the doors, and behind the back wheel below the coloured part of the bumper)


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

My personal preference is Gtechniq C4 :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

that - C4 all the way :thumb:


----------



## flander (Nov 16, 2010)

yerp C4 gtechniq cant beat it!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

as above C4:thumb:


----------



## harrylall (Oct 1, 2009)

Ive used AG bumper care and i don't think it bad at all.
I apply it using a sponge.

Dab a bit on the sponge and apply to the necessary area, always work a treat and seems to last a while too.

I ave also used Megs HIGH endurance Gel, a little more expensivfe that AG bumpers car, but I can't see any real differencem they seem to last about the same, infact I think AG bumper care might last a little longer.

I have even sprayed AG V&R care on the tyres and trim, it seems to shine better, but won't last anywhere near as long,

Advise is stick to AG Bumper care, however apply with a sponge as opposedto MF cloth,.


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Aug 27, 2010)

C4 all the way too, have applied it to my badly faded front trim on my Golf around 3-4months ago now and its still going strong. Its supposed to last 2 years so well worth the money imo.


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

Mr Face said:


> as above C4:thumb:


One more to C4


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

~cough~ C4


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Never seen this C4 before think i will have to invest seems well worth the money


----------



## FiftyPence (Nov 6, 2010)

I suggest you try GTechniq C4 as mentioned above.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

UUUMMMMMM I would say C4 as well used it on my dodge black bits, great stuff :thumb:


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Has anyone recommended C4?


----------



## lew007 (Jun 20, 2010)

has anyone got a 50/50 of c4 treated trim vs un-treated trim, curious just how good it is

cheers


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

LNValets said:


> has anyone got a 50/50 of c4 treated trim vs un-treated trim, curious just how good it is
> 
> cheers


>clicky<


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

LNValets said:


> has anyone got a 50/50 of c4 treated trim vs un-treated trim, curious just how good it is
> 
> cheers


Have a look at the 50/50 split about half way down this post - if that doesn't convince you I guess you'll be off to Halfords, but I reckon you'll buy C4.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

You could always restore the trim using a hairdryer...

:thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> You could always restore the trim using a hairdryer...
> 
> :thumb:


Something for the weekend Sir?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

DW58 said:


> Something for the weekend Sir?


:lol:

Best way I have found to restore the faded black sections...

That, or a heat gun, if you want to be more manly about it... 

:thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

What does the heat gun do - bring out the oils in the plastic and restore the colour, how long does it last?


----------



## Dynamics (Dec 27, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> You could always restore the trim using a hairdryer...
> 
> :thumb:


More info please...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

DW58 said:


> What does the heat gun do - bring out the oils in the plastic and restore the colour, how long does it last?


I *think* the official reason is that the heat does something to molicules which restore the colour in them....

The key is to keep the heat moving across the bumper and not hold it in one spot so that the plastic melts or distorts...

AFAIK, it lasts as long as the original...so you should get a good few years out of it...

:thumb:


----------



## Toplights (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi all,Can someone tell me please.Whats the best pre cleaner to use before C4.I would like to use it on trim thats had years of polish ect put on them and realise pre cleaning would be most important.
As an aside i have used Back for Good before but didn't have much success with it.thanks for you'r help.


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Aug 27, 2010)

I'd give it a good wash with some shampoo. Then use some IPA on it.


----------



## Toplights (Apr 29, 2009)

IPA?AFK,Imperial Pale Ale?


----------



## AFK_Matrix (Aug 27, 2010)

Lol sorry it stands for isopropyl alcohol. Get the 99% stuff off ebay and then do a wipe down with that.

If in doubt have a root around the Gtechniq part of this forum and you'll see what is suggested as a good setup for C4. I can't remember of the top of my head if u should use it neat or a 50/50 solution.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

C4:thumb:


----------



## Toplights (Apr 29, 2009)

Much apreciated AFK-Matrix,very nearly imperial pale ale then?thanks again.:thumb:


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

With c4 how much trim can you restore say from the 15 mil bottle it is a very small amount, is it enough for just the 1 car or 2 or more :s


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

davZS said:


> With c4 how much trim can you restore say from the 15 mil bottle it is a very small amount, is it enough for just the 1 car or 2 or more :s


Covered earlier in the thread AFAIK, certainly been discussed recently on DW.


----------

